# Menee/Menevät



## rhitagawr

http://yle.fi/uutiset/selkouutiset/?id=1334 (12/01/15) sanoo _Suomalaisia sotilaita menee Irakiin_. En ymmärrä, miksi _menee_ on yksikkö, kun _Suomalaisia sotilaita_ on monikko. Onko se, koska _Suomalaisia sotilaita_ on partitiivi, joka vihjaa sanalle kuin _muutama_ vai _paljon_? Onko sääntö? Voiko joku olla hyvä ja selittää?


----------



## fennofiili

Olet oikeassa: yksikköä käytetään, koska ”suomalaisia sotilaita” on partitiivissa ja siten ilmaisee määrittelemätöntä (indefiniittistä) joukkoa.

Myös ”Suomalaiset sotilaat menevät Irakiin” olisi mahdollinen, mutta nominatiivissa oleva subjekti tarkoittaisi jotakin määrättyä joukkoa, joka on aiemmin mainittu (tai tarkoittaisi kaikkia suomalaisia sotilaita).

Ero on suunnilleen sama kuin englannissa subjekteilla ”Finnish soldiers” ja ”the Finnish soldiers”.


----------



## Hakro

fennofiili said:


> - - - nominatiivissa oleva subjekti tarkoittaisi jotakin määrättyä joukkoa - - -


Kyllä kait kaikkia sotajoukkoja määrätään...?


----------



## etrade

Hakro said:


> Kyllä kait kaikkia sotajoukkoja määrätään...?




Olisiko parempi puhua esimerkiksi puolustusvoimien määrääjästä kuin puolustusvoimien komentajasta?


----------



## Hakro

etrade said:


> Olisiko parempi puhua esimerkiksi puolustusvoimien määrääjästä kuin puolustusvoimien komentajasta?


Ja olisiko parempi sanoa, että "nominatiivissa oleva subjekti tarkoittaisi jotakin komennettua joukkoa"?


----------



## rhitagawr

En tiedä, mutta kiitoksia paljon, kaikki.


----------

